# Orange Julius Soap M&P recipe



## stephie (Jul 26, 2007)

*Orange Julius Soap*
        by Sue Traudt

2 cups transparent M&P, melted
2 tsps honey
1 tsp Almond Oil
1 tsp French white clay powder
1/4-1/2 tsp Orange FO or EO  
1/4-1/2 Vanilla FO

While the M&P was melting, I mixed the French clay, the Almond oil & the honey together in a small bowl.  When the M&P had fully melted, I mixed in the clay/honey/oil mixture and my scent. I also didn't add any coloring to the soap as it seemed to have enough on its own.


----------



## Tabitha (Jul 26, 2007)

Oh yum!


----------



## FitMommyOf2 (Jul 28, 2007)

What does the clay powder do? What is it good for in the soap?


----------



## chksdtr (Dec 23, 2007)

oooo, that sounds good!  I think I might play in the kitchen today!!  LOL


----------



## Michelle1210 (Jan 3, 2008)

where do you get french white clay powder?


----------



## ginger21 (Jan 24, 2008)

chksdtr said:
			
		

> oooo, that sounds good!  I think I might play in the kitchen today!!  LOL




that makes the two of us! lol.


----------



## Neil (Mar 2, 2008)

makes me want to try MP!!


----------



## skeel (Mar 3, 2008)

That sounds really yummy.


----------

